# Pneuscrew



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

SDel Prete said:


> Don't have one of those anywhere close. I don't think there is one in my state lol


Ive never even heard of Menards


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Ive never even heard of Menards


Think cheaper than Lowes and HD. That's Menards. Only reason I know is that I'm originally from IA.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Ive never even heard of Menards


I only heard of them due to this site lol


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Well I have an update and will post picture and the update soon


----------



## cocheese46 (Jun 19, 2014)

SDel Prete said:


> Don't have one of those anywhere close. I don't think there is one in my state lol


Where are you located?

I work for Fasco, home of the real SCRAIL. I'd be happy to point you in the direction of a knowledgable distributor in your area or answer any questions you might have.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

cocheese46 said:


> Where are you located? I work for Fasco, home of the real SCRAIL. I'd be happy to point you in the direction of a knowledgable distributor in your area or answer any questions you might have.


As per my profile brick, nj. I was sent samples a long time ago as per the thread date. If they have gotten better I'd be interested in trying them out again. Last time I've used them every 5th nail or so would not go all the way in and the head snapped off so I couldn't even screw them on or out. I'd bash on them to get them down or cut them with a sawzaw. 

Also, not to sound like a jerk, why would I need to talk to a distributor with my questions? If you work for the company couldn't you answer them for me?


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

cocheese46 said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> I work for Fasco, home of the real SCRAIL. I'd be happy to point you in the direction of a knowledgable distributor in your area or answer any questions you might have.


The way I read it, he meant this:



> I'd be happy to: A) point you in the direction of a knowledgable distributor in your area.... or B) answer any questions you might have.


But written words leave a lot to be desired as far as "interpretability" (which I know is not a word lol)


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Got 3 houses (2 are 3 story) we are going to shoot down with the "scrail" version. Going to see how they pan out long term vs screwing. These are on soft floors with only 2x8 joists.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I know this is an older post, but I wonder what happened with the scrail for sub floors?With collated, Its not that much longer, but it saves me money from having more tools working at the same time for larger jobs.


----------



## cocheese46 (Jun 19, 2014)

Madmax, 

Where are you located? I'd be happy to point you towards the right distributor. The subloc pro Scrail has since my last post received IAPMO certification for use in subfloor and shear wall applications. Check out the following video for more info https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfOCYAoTqyg

If you PM or send me your personal contact info I'd be happy to get you any info that you are looking for to help speed up your subfloor installation and add the additional benefit of reduced callbacks vs ring shank nails and screws.

Best Reguards


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello;
HD and amazon sell it, and thats good enough for now, Im willing to give it a shot. However, I do hear that it hits very hard on the gun.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Of course not available in 28 degree for my framer.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

We have been using them on a few homes. Have had no problems to date as of yet. Glue and scrail. Sand smooth and go.


----------



## cocheese46 (Jun 19, 2014)

Tom M, 
Unfortunately, we do not offer any SCRAIL in 28 degree. There really isn't a good method to collate in 28 degree because of the way 28 degree fasteners are nested in the collation (paper tape and wire weld). Scrails can not be nest right next to each other because of the shank and head configuration. We DO collate in 15 degree wire weld jumbo coil (200 per coil) to fit your Bostitch coil framing nailers however.


----------



## cocheese46 (Jun 19, 2014)

madmax718 said:


> Hello;
> HD and amazon sell it, and thats good enough for now, Im willing to give it a shot. However, I do hear that it hits very hard on the gun.


Madmax, its not that the fastener itself is hard on the gun, its the fact that we recommend 120 PSI for consistent drives. The higher the air pressure in a gun the harder it is on soft parts.

Should also mention that SCRAIL is NOT a fastener designed for bump firing. It should be installed in sequential mode on your nail gun.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

cocheese46 said:


> Should also mention that SCRAIL is NOT a fastener designed for bump firing. It should be installed in sequential mode on your nail gun.


So how does that make it faster or better than say a Pam fastener, or such like, screwed in with a stand up screw gun. I've been able to demo "ballistic screwnails" which sounds like the same thing you have, and fasteners alone were 1.5x more $$$ than Pam fastener screws. That was In collated strips. Not sure on coil prices, we only run stick guns. Made me not sure see any advantages in the product. We also shoot ring shank at times in bump fire mode and experience no issues! ???


----------



## cocheese46 (Jun 19, 2014)

Even in sequential fire mode SCRAIL is 2-3 times faster than collated screws like pam, quick drive, duraspin, etc.

"Ballistic Nailscrews" are NOT the original SCRAIL made in Austria. Quality is not the same, holding power is not the same, and the ability to retract is not the same. I would invite you view one of Fasco America's many youtube videos feature SCRAIL. Like the following
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9DfCDScnU0

As you can see because SCRAIL engages the substrate in a method different from screw significant speed is gained.

Its important to note that SCRAILS are not ring shank nails. SCRAILS hold 2-1/2X better than a ring shank nail, doesn't pop out like a nail does but because the shank is threaded drives significantly harder than a ring shank nail. Unless you have a constant air compressor that is capable of providing the air pressure AND volume necessary to complete the drive that sequential firing be used to eliminate occasional fasteners left up.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

cocheese46 said:


> Even in sequential fire mode SCRAIL is 2-3 times faster than collated screws like pam, quick drive, duraspin, etc.
> 
> "Ballistic Nailscrews" are NOT the original SCRAIL made in Austria. Quality is not the same, holding power is not the same, and the ability to retract is not the same. I would invite you view one of Fasco America's many youtube videos feature SCRAIL. Like the following
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9DfCDScnU0
> ...



That video was a complete was of 3 minutes of my life. The person running the drill should buy a tool from this millennium, and the guy with the nailer is nail gun challenged.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

My guys move pretty quick with a Pam gun, and when doing decks it's more professional to screw imo


----------

